# 2003 F350 XLT Diesel Extended Cab



## River Hill (Mar 14, 2000)

I need some help. I am getting ready to order a F350 Powerstroke Diesel, 6' Bed, Extended cab truck. I was going to order a regular F350 or a Crew, but the regular cab won't let me hual the kids in the summer and the Crew Cab with Diesel is a little too big. What options would you order.? The truck is going to be a XLT.

I am leaning towards a V Plow and a Tailgate Spreader.


----------



## dave-man (Jun 2, 2002)

I had a short bed truck for ten years. It was often a problem. The bed is just not long enough, even for around-the-house chores (mulch, plywood, drywall).

I would suggest an extended cab long bed. I have an '00 F250SD XLT set up that way, with a Western plow (V10, 5sp). The diesel would have been nice, but I couldn't justify the cost for my needs. Regardless, although it can be tricky in tight spaces, I don't think the difference between the short and long bed is significant.

My daughters do just fine in the back of the truck, and at 10 and 12 are getting to be pretty big. My folks have been (reasonably) happy back there also for hourish drives.

Not many people are stick shift guys anymore, so I assume you will get an auto whatever I say. <grin>

Some of the options I picked come as part of the XLT package now, including the CD player, privacy glass, and sliding rear window. Get the plow package, block heater, cab steps, and trailer tow mirrors.

I looked at the Ford site (big sacrifice, right?) and it looks like you can't get the diesel in an extended cab. What's with that? Perhaps I haven't helped you at all ...


----------



## River Hill (Mar 14, 2000)

Dave you can't order a 8' bed with the supercab and diesel and get the snowplow package. There is too much weight with the diesel or I would order the 8' bed. In reality, according too Ford, another rule is that if you have a PSD, you can't mount just any snowplow that you might like. The snowplow is limited to 100 pounds of attached permanent weight, plus a max of 680 pounds of removeable snowplow. That's not a very big snowplow. With a gasser, you can have a little heavier snowplow and still keep your warranty in force - up to 750 pounds of removeable snowplow.


----------



## RJC (Jun 16, 2001)

I ordered a 2001 F250 PSD 4 door with X springs. You can get the springs as an add on but not with the plow package (as stated earlier) Supposedly the 4 door with the PSD is too much weight to support a plow. I have a friend who has the 4 door PSD and has a Meyers mounted on it. It holds it just fine, without problems. It has been in use for 3 years.

Good luck with your new truck,
Bob


----------



## Shadowghost (Oct 31, 2002)

Get a XLT F-350 Powerstroke with crew cab and extended 8ft bed. It takes some getting used to, but its a good truck.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I got the XLT, plow package, heavy duty suspension, trailer tow package, and idle controller.

The trailer tow package is under $100 and makes life so much easier for wiring, the plug wires are in place, a fused power source for auxillary power to the trailer and a brake controller harness are all included. Makes setting up to tow a snap!


----------



## SatZ28 (Nov 2, 2002)

New member here and need clarification. I have an 02 F250 Supercab PSD, and have the factory heavy duty service suspension. Does Ford allow plows to be installed on an Supercab PSD? If so, what choice of plows are available. 

Rob


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Rob, if your worried about your warranty talk to your dealer,they may not care what plow you mount,they may.I dont like any of the lightweight plows anyway,I got a heavy one.If they want to make an issue out fo your plow,and void the warranty on front end there isnt much you can do about it,i say dont worry about the warranty,drive it gently,and carefully,andi t will be fine.


----------



## BeachGuy (Nov 8, 2002)

I think the rules for mounting a plow on a diesil have changed. Also if the dealer does refuse to honor the warranty they have to prove that the plow caused the problem. This has been discussed on the www.ford-truck.com site. I believe the F350 has the same front axle as the 450/550 so it should be able to handle the weight. In Fords eyes the consider the 250 and 350 work trucks it is my understanding that most dealers will honor the warranty as long as it is not unusual use.


----------



## chris k (Nov 5, 2002)

You might not be able to do the V plow with that truck. I just had the Fisher V plow and Speedcaster2 tailgate sander installed on my 2001 F350 gas. When I called and inquird about the V plow... the first thing that the guy asked me was if the truck was gas or deisel. I know that in the past you couldn't put any plow on that truck (until the 2002). If you really want the V plow then I would call and ask the Fisher dealer if they can put it on that truck. I would highly recommed the Fisher V plow. I do both commercial and residential plowing and the plow is awesome. I will never by another stright blade. Good Luck


----------



## flakesmeangreen (Nov 19, 2001)

I share your problem, sort of. I currently have a '97 250HD Xcab & 8' bed. IMO the wheelbase is too long, at least for residentials. I wanted the Xcab for all the crap I always seen to accumulate and the occasional trip with more than 2. I have a tool box so that already takes away 2+ feet (wide box) of my bed. Putting a tool box in a 6' bed makes it useless.

My next truck will have a Stroker and I will not plow with such a long wheelbase again so I guess I'll be getting a regular cab, but I'm not positive. Not sure if I've helped you any.

I do believe I read the new 6L Stroker will be lighter so the rules may change? As far as options go I agree with the plow prep, trailer package, and heavy duty suspension. I don't know too much about the idle controller. I was just dreaming at the ford site the other day & I think they now have the heated mirrors available on the XLT. 

-Tim


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

does a 8ft fisher exceed 680/750 lbs im sure the v plow does


----------



## RJC (Jun 16, 2001)

Wouldn't it be nice if ford started putting tool boxes back in the sides of the bed like they did in the early 70's. Those toolboxes made the quarter panels alot sturdier, and it makes good use of otherwise wasted space. I am surprised an aftermarket company hasn't thought of this yet. I'd buy a couple of them.


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

I seem to remember them rotting away really fast!


----------

